# How do you remake furniture?



## MokaAkashiya (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm trying to make the pink lovely chair for a goal but I don't know how you do it. I made two normal chairs on accident.


----------



## SlainCane (Oct 27, 2017)

Looking through the catalog, it is listed as an item you unlock as you level up.


----------

